# Found a weird bottle



## bluemtnblue (Apr 22, 2004)

My husband found a bottle about 6 inches tall, square, clear with the following words embossed on the sides: Shriner's Vermisuce  on one side, Baltimore on one side and David E. Foutz on the third side.  Nothing on the fourth.  Can anybody help identify this even as to the kind of bottle (medicinal, bitters, etc.)  I know nothing about bottle collecting, but this bottle has interested me.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Apr 22, 2004)

*Welcome to Antique-Bottles.Net bluemtnblue * -
 There are different variations of this Vermifuge listed in the "_Baltimore Bottle Book_. Two match your embossment, but are only 4 3/4" in height and in aqua. Most of the Foutz
 bottles mentioned are listed as "Uncommon". Uncommon is described as 10 - 25 examples known.


----------



## bluemtnblue (Apr 22, 2004)

So where can I find out anything about this bottle on line?  Thanks for the info you gave me so far, but I am a complete novice to this subject! What kind of bottle is this?  I wiill measure to get the exact height, and check again for color.  I guess it could be very light aqua.  I only looked at it long enough to write down the info, but I really thought the word was vermisuce.  I'll check that again too.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 22, 2004)

Main Entry: verÂ·miÂ·fuge
 Pronunciation: 'v&r-m&-"fyÃ¼j
 Function: adjective
 Date: 1697
 : serving to destroy or expel parasitic worms : ANTHELMINTIC 
 - vermifuge noun


----------



## bluemtnblue (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, I measured the bottle. It is 4" high and 1 1/4" wide. The sides are rounded off, kind of like an eight sided bottle almost. It is a light aqua color, not clear. And I rechecked the wording and it does say Shriner's Vermifuce not vermifuge. Any more info would be appreciated. I did find one listing for David E. Foutz, describing "Foutz's Mixture" for Rheumatism.


----------



## bluemtnblue (Apr 23, 2004)

My daughter took some digital photos of it and posted them on her website here for you all to look at. Sorry if it takes a few minutes to load Weird Bottle


----------



## IRISH (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome to the forum bluemtnblue,  you can post photos directly on this thread if you want to.


----------



## woody (Apr 23, 2004)

I checked the spelling of the bottle in question and it is vermifuge.
 If you notice the "G", which you thought was a "C", you will notice a tail at the bottom of the letter that denotes a letter "G".


----------



## DHandAH (May 16, 2004)

I tried to post this information before but must have made a mistake. David E. Foutz was a businessman that lived in Baltimore, MD. His business was animal medicines and food, mainly horses, cattle, and poultry. His products were sold in North America as well as in Central America. He had a registered trademark that dates his business in the 1854- 1904. You can find ads for his products in almanacs during the 1800s. If you have any other questions I may be able to help somewhat as he was a relative of mine.


----------



## bluemtnblue (Jul 13, 2004)

bump back to the top for BAR0519
 This has a website with pictures of the bottle


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 21, 2004)

check this out
 http://www.bottlebooks.com/drkilmer.htm
  kilmer marketed his product very well, and kilmer samples are not uncommon to find. neat little bottle and a good start to a cure collection!


----------

